# Crypt questions



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have a massive one in my 29.Its eleven and a half inches tall.Is this normal?I think its the wendtii but not sure.I just know it reaches for the sky,lol.Im thinking of moving it,as its taller than I wanted it to be,but just was curious if it was normal to be so tall?The base is about two inches across the bottom.Its also spreading,lol.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

HA! Nice now if only I could get all my plants to do just that.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

LOL,it would be nice if it were in the back,but mid level it looks like crap,lol.I have pretty good luck with some plants.To be honest,this is the only crypt ive had that has lived.Ive even pulled daughters from it and spread to other tanks.








Its the plant in the middle,lol.Reaching for the stars.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well so far with this new round of planting (after the first mistake in my wife's guppy tank) the only things that have died on me are moneywort, Anacharis, and Amazon Swords. Wisteria, hornwort, midget sword, moss, mando(?), ludwig repeans all seem to be hanging in there. So far, and Wisteria is by far a fast growing great plant and super easy to care for.

the mondo whatever is in from of the rocks. It at first didn't want to stay in the substrate now hell it's going to outgrow the tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looks nice!My amazons went through a transistion period,where the leaves would yellow and die.These were the emersed leaves though and as you can see its doing well.Ive had it for about a year now.Well I say it but its two of them.I think the swords need to be moved over behind the driftwood,and the crypt needs to go where the swords are,lol.The wisteria needs to move over a little and then the rotalas need to come up front a little more and stay trimmed.IDK though because thats a ton of work considering i have peat down.

Your layout looks cool though,I really like it.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Tank is looking really good Mike!!

That is Cabomba in front of the rock. You should move it t the back. It will grow tall enough to reach the top of your tank - easily. One of mine is trying to come out of the water now. Same goes for the green clippings of the plant I never gave you the name for. The name is Myrio Filigree. It will do much better in the back. Mine grow nearly an inch a day.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bev, I wouldn't change anything i think it looks good like that. i know tradition says tal in the back fading down to the front to see your fish better. But really I like to see them swim through the tall plants they are real so unlike plastic I don't have to worry so much about them ruining their fins on them.

Ben, thanks one stem didn't make it, stupid thing kept floating wouldn't stay rooted in the substrate but one seems to be doing well even has a new shoot coming up. And I know my tank looks haphazardly at the moment but soon I'll get to rescape with established plants and position them appropriately.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Mike the java ferns would do better on the wood, or at least pull the rhizome out of the substrate as they are prone to rot when planted.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

susankat said:


> Mike the java ferns would do better on the wood, or at least pull the rhizome out of the substrate as they are prone to rot when planted.


That piece that is in the center used to have about 10 java ferns attached when I had it. You don't even need to tie anything on it. I just gently wedged plants in some of the crevices.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh awesome! I'll move them as soon as I get home. I need to move and amazon sword from the back it's over crowded by Wisteria and I think dying off.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sorry for the thread jack bev.

Rescape completed!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Bev to answer you original question, That is normal for that type of crypt. Some will grow lower and more spread out but the one you have is the one I usually suggest to people with smaller tanks instead of getting a sword in it.


----------

